# Considering Divorce less than 1 year of Marriage



## rdhall (May 19, 2015)

My husband and I get alontg really well. We have until the last few months. My husband has been going out and not returning home. We have talked about this numerous times and he continues to do it. He has probably done this another 6-7 times. I have asked that he call or text me when he's going to be past 1 am. He won't. He will leave on Friday night and won't return till Monday morning. When i say something about it, he will get an attitude and act is if I'm wrong. He did this again the other night and came home drunk. I was upset and told him I didn't need him and to move out. He went to his aunt's house and told me to come there and pick up our daughter. He told me ai can't dictate what he does. I did and took his key to our house, wedding band and told him to move out. Now he has completely ignored me. I called once and text him once and he hasn't returned my call or responded to my message. I'm almost ready to just get a divorce and move on because it's so disrespectful. I asked him one time how he would feel if I did what he was doing. He told me he would be pissed. I asked him a few months ago to go to marriage counseling and he said doesn't need to go because he knows the difference between right and wrong. I think this behavoir beyond disrespectful. I've asked him to stop and he continues to do it over and over again even when he says he won't. Any advice please.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Was you H doing this while you were dating?


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

rdhall said:


> My husband and I get alontg really well. We have until the last few months. My husband has been going out and not returning home. We have talked about this numerous times and he continues to do it. He has probably done this another 6-7 times. I have asked that he call or text me when he's going to be past 1 am. He won't. He will leave on Friday night and won't return till Monday morning. When i say something about it, he will get an attitude and act is if I'm wrong. He did this again the other night and came home drunk. I was upset and told him I didn't need him and to move out. He went to his aunt's house and told me to come there and pick up our daughter. He told me ai can't dictate what he does. I did and took his key to our house, wedding band and told him to move out. Now he has completely ignored me. I called once and text him once and he hasn't returned my call or responded to my message. *I'm almost ready to just get a divorce* and move on because it's so disrespectful. I asked him one time how he would feel if I did what he was doing. He told me he would be pissed. I asked him a few months ago to go to marriage counseling and he said doesn't need to go because he knows the difference between right and wrong. I think this behavoir beyond disrespectful. I've asked him to stop and he continues to do it over and over again even when he says he won't. Any advice please.


Why are you only *almost *ready??? This man doesn't deserve you and is not marriage material.


----------



## statuscomforts (May 18, 2015)

Sounds like he doesn't really give a crap about how you feel. Have you done anything to make him feel this way or is the behavior out of the blue?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

rdhall said:


> My husband and I get alontg really well. We have until the last few months. My husband has been going out and not returning home. We have talked about this numerous times and he continues to do it. He has probably done this another 6-7 times. I have asked that he call or text me when he's going to be past 1 am. He won't. He will leave on Friday night and won't return till Monday morning. When i say something about it, he will get an attitude and act is if I'm wrong. He did this again the other night and came home drunk. I was upset and told him I didn't need him and to move out. He went to his aunt's house and told me to come there and pick up our daughter. He told me ai can't dictate what he does. I did and took his key to our house, wedding band and told him to move out. Now he has completely ignored me. I called once and text him once and he hasn't returned my call or responded to my message. I'm almost ready to just get a divorce and move on because it's so disrespectful. I asked him one time how he would feel if I did what he was doing. He told me he would be pissed. I asked him a few months ago to go to marriage counseling and he said doesn't need to go because he knows the difference between right and wrong. I think this behavoir beyond disrespectful. I've asked him to stop and he continues to do it over and over again even when he says he won't. *Any advice please.*


Divorce.


----------



## rdhall (May 19, 2015)

When we were dating, we weren't living together so I didn't see this occuring. I don't think I've done anything for this to happen. He just started this out of the blue. We actually get along very well and have lots of fun together. This actuallt the only issue I have with our marriage. Him not coming home AND not communicating with me is a huge issue. I'm not the kind of person that keeps tabs on him, calling and checking up. For example, Saturday he went back to his home town (about an hour a way) and was gone the entire day. I called him once to tell him something about our daughter and again later that night. The second time he didn't answer. I went to bed and didn't see or talk to him until he came home drunk at 6:00 a.m. It's this attitude he has now when he comes home. At first he was somewhat remourseful but now he acts as if I shouldn't say anythign to him. As if I'm wrong for even speaking of his behavoir. I took his key to our home because I don't know how else to show him this isn't acceptable to me. Obviously talking isn't doing it. I don't understand why this has to be so complicated. It's quite simple. If it's an issue, stop. It's embarrasing to be married less than a year and realize my marriage is practicaly over. I had no idea that my husband has such little respect for me. He had treated me so well and with respect. 

He spends all of his free time in his home town with his cousins and friends. Whenever we both have free time, he's gone and gone for days. I feel like he's avoiding me. I 've asked him if he doesn't like being around me and he said, "Baby, why would you ask me something crazy like that. I love you." But he's no where to be found. When I'm off on the weekends, he's gone until Monday morning.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

He is telling you he doesn't want to be married anymore. He is showing you how little he cares about you and the marriage. He is doing things on purpose so that you will end the marriage and he doesn't have to.

So listen to him!

Your marriage is over. He has already bailed, now it's time to make it official.

If you think there isn't another woman involved you're nuts! 

Kick him to the curb and move on with your life.


----------



## statuscomforts (May 18, 2015)

There is no reason for not communicating your whereabouts when you are in a family. If he did this in response to something youve done then there wouldn't be an excuse, but at least a reason. To just do it out of the blue shows something else is going on. And yes, its really disrespectful.


----------

